# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Ontario - Điểm đến tuyệt vời của Canada

## nguyetnt

- Đến Canada, bạn sẽ có cảm giác thanh bình khi sống trong những ngôi nhà nhỏ. Nhưng sự năng động, hiện đại của những thành phố vào bậc nhất thế giới khiến nhiều du khách không khỏi ngỡ ngàng. Canada nằm ở Bắc Mỹ  có khí hậu ôn đới, đồng thời Canada có bảy vùng với bảy màu sắc khác nhau tượng trưng cho bảy sắc cầu vồng. Về di sản thiên nhiên, nơi đây lại là mảnh đất tập trung nhiều loại động vật quý hiếm cũng như các loại quả nổi tiếng thế giới… đó là điều mà đất nước này muốn mang đến cho bạn khi đến tham quan.



Một góc nhìn ở đất nước Canada
Ngoài ra, đất nước này vốn nổi tiếng bởi những cánh rừng phong ngập tràn sắc đỏ khi trời vừa sang thu. Đến với Canada, nơi đầu tiên mà bạn nên đặt chân đến đầu tiên là Ontario. Ontario được biết đến có nghĩa là “ Dòng nước đẹp”. Bang này có trên nửa triệu ao hồ, và 60.000km sông ngòi. Đặc biệt đến với Ontario bãn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp hùng vĩ của thác nước Niagara mê hoặc lòng người. Ngoài ra, thủ phủ Toronto có nhiều hoạt động kinh tế và văn hóa hấp dẫn. Song, cuộc tham quan du ngoạn không chỉ ngừng lại ở đó, bạn còn được tham quan tháp CN ( CN tower) – là công trình kiến trúc đứng riêng cao nhất thế giới cho đến năm 2007. Điều thú vị nhưng rất đỗi bình thường mà bạn có thể trải nghiệm chính là cuộc sống và học tập của những bạn sinh viên trên mọi miền thế giới về đây học tập tại Ontario.


Tháp CN ( CN tower)
Tháp CN ( CN tower) tên đầy đủ là Canadian National Tower – là một ngọn tháp nổi tiếng thế giới của thành phố Toronto, bang Ontario, Canada, với độ cao 553,33m; là kết cấu độc lập cao nhất thế giới nằm trên đất liền. Công trình được xem là biểu tượng của thành phố Toronto nói riêng và là một trong những biểu tượng của Canada nói chung.



Cảm giác đứng từ trên cao của tòa tháp nhìn xuống mặt đất thật sự rất thú vị…. 




_… Đứng trên ngọn tháp ngắm nhìn thành phố Toronto nhỏ bé dưới chân bạn,
thật sự là một trải nghiệm khó tả trong cuộc đời bạn. Bạn hãy đến và cảm nhận xem nào!!!_


Ontario là bang có nền kinh tế phát triển mạnh mẽ. Ontario có nguồn tài nguyên hết sức phong phú; đặc biệt là năng lượng nước. Nhưng dù là ngành cơ khí hay điện tử, công nghệ sản xuất thì ngành công nghiệp du lịch của Ontario vẫn là thế mạnh hơn, vững chắc hơn những vùng khác bởi nơi đây có cảnh quan thiên nhiên vô cùng xinh đẹp, đặc biệt là những tháng hè, nơi đây có rất nhiều hoạt động vui chơi, giải trí như săn bắn, trượt tuyết..ở xứ sở “ Dòng nước xinh đẹp” này.


Một ngôi nhà nhỏ xinh xắn là một trong những hình ảnh
mang cho những ai mới đến Ontario lần đầu đều cảm thấy ấm áp và thân thiện, gần gũi
Ontario là nơi luôn mở rộng vòng tay với tất cả những ai đã chọn nơi đây để sinh sống và những bạn nào đến đây để du lịch. Khi đến đây, bạn sẽ ít thấy các nhà cao tầng nhiều, vì người dân nơi đây cho rằng; đây là một nơi xinh đẹp và là nơi trung tâm du lịch; họ không muốn sau giờ chiều thì quan cảnh nơi đây trở thành những sa mạc vắng ngắt. Với họ, những khu này, nên xây dựng xen kẽ với những nhà hàng, cửa hàng và cả những căn hộ nhỏ bé của người dân sẽ làm cho nơi đây sinh động và thân thiện hơn nhiều trong mắt những du khách thập phương.


Nhà nổi nơi đây được xây dựng khá rộng rãi, sang trọng…
Được biết đến bởi vị kiến trúc sư người Đức lừng danh thế giới Daniel Libeskind – Bảo tàng hoàng gia Ontario là một trong những dự án bảo tàng lớn nhất thế giới và là một trong những dự án văn hóa trọng yếu nhất của Canada.


Bảo tàng hoàng gia Ontario
Bảo tàng này còn được biết đến với tên gọi khác “công trình pha lê”, công trình được trông nhìn rất bắt mắt với hình khối bất định, kiểu dáng tạo một phong cách tối hiện đại và đầy táo bạo. Công trình đã tạo cho thành phố một tác phẩm kiến trúc nổi bật và đầy bước đột phá, một tuyệt tác văn hóa, có thể nói là gây ấn tượng mạnh mẽ chưa từng có. Nhìn từ xa, bạn có thể nhận ra đây là công trình độc nhất vô nhị chịu sự ảnh hưởng giữa lịch sử và hiện đại, giữa truyền thống và cách tân. Nổi bật giữa thành phố hiện đại.


Bảo tàng sẽ càng ấn tượng, lung linh, huyền ảo dưới sắc màu của ánh đèn đêm. Ngoài ra, các phòng trưng bày trong khu vực này còn giúp cho bạn có cái nhìn tổng quan về nghệ thuật đền đài, điêu khắc Trung Hoa, lịch sử ngành dệt may và trang phục, nghệ thuật của các vùng Tây Á, Đông Á, và châu Âu.

Thác nước Niagara là một trong những thác nước nổi tiếng thế giới. Có nhiều bài báo cho rằng, thác Niagara là thác nước lớn nhất thế giới, là một trong những kì quan thiên nhiên của thế giới. Nhưng trên thực tế, Niagara không là một thác mà là rất nhiều thác.



Một phần thác nước Niagara
Thác nước Niagara nằm ngay đường biên giới Mỹ và Canada, thành phố hai bên bờ của mỗi quốc gia đều mang tên Niagara. Một cái Niagara thuộc ban New York của Hoa Kỳ, một cái là Niagara thuộc Ontario của Canada.


*Nguồn: Sotaydulich.com*

----------


## nguyetnt

Điều thú vị của thác Niagara là đẹp cả bốn mùa, mỗi mùa khoác lên mình một “cái áo” khác biệt. Mùa xuân, cây lá đâm chồi, băng tuyết vùng phia Bắc tan cũng là mùa nước. Mùa hè, cầu vồng xuất hiện suốt ngày. Mùa thu, lá đổi màu dọc hai bên bờ tạo nên một bức tranh màu sắc tuyệt hảo.

 


Mùa thu là mùa mà cảnh sắc ở Niagara đẹp nhất, lãng mạng nhất


Mùa đông, cảnh quan nơi đây mang hình thù rất đặc biệt và
nhiều cảnh vật mang vẻ thần bí; nhất là vào buổi chiều tà
Mùa đông, hơi nước do thác chảy bay lên bám vào các cành cây, vách đá, các công trình kiến trúc cũng từ đó mà đóng băng lại, trông như thành phố băng tuyết. Nước thậm chí đóng cứng mặt sông có thể đi lại được, trượt băng trên hồ. Trượt băng là môn thể thao được ưa chuộng nhất ở Canada, nên khi đến mùa đông, người ta thường ra mặt hồ trượt băng hoặc chơi khúc côn cầu, câu cá,…


Vào ban ngày, nơi đây quan cảnh như thật như ảo… lấy đi biết bao trái tim của du khách




…ánh mặt trời dần tắt lịm phía sau làn hơi nước mờ ảo
là cảnh vật làm say đắm và xao xuyến rất nhiều du khách. 

Ban ngày, cầu vồng xuất hiện thường xuyên; có lúc có đến ba,
bốn cái cầu vồng xuất hiện cùng một lúc… 

Đến đêm, thác được chiếu đèn bảy màu, xanh, đỏ, tím, vàng…trông rất đẹp mắt

----------


## Amp21

Canada tuyệt thật
Biết bao giờ mới được đến đây

----------


## lunas2

đẹp quá,,, mún đến Canada

----------


## loplipop

Ôi chắc mình ko mơ được tới canada rồi  :cuoi: 
Thôi sang Lào thoai  :cuoi1:

----------


## khoan_gieng

nhìn mê quá
Chụp hình ở đây thì quá tuyệt

----------

